# Urea and long haul trucks...



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Just an observation. I went on a road trip for the last two weekends and couldn't help but notice the large number of rigs which had the SCR (Urea) emissions systems. I even noticed some Peterbuilt (moving van size) trucks had them. Thought it was a welcome surprise.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

I just took a long road trip out to Denver and back.Many,many miles in I-70 and I-80.At several of the pit stops I made I saw those DEF pumps that are designed for trucks rather than cars.Pretty cheap,too...compared to the prices I've seen at Autozone,etc.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I've seen transit buses with them too. Pretty cool.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

It makes all the sense in the world to be able to fill at a normal truck stop. Parts stores are only open fixed hours and as we know trucks run 24/7. Make it always available and the problems will be minimized. I wonder if the fill rate is slow enough for a passenger vehicle to fill too (if you're in a pinch).


----------

